# Runaway tail process. sshguard ?



## eydaimon (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm getting 100+ instances of 
	
	



```
tail -F -n 0 /var/log/auth.log /var/log/maillog
```
  happening and I'm having to kill the processes because it starts slowing down my system. I'm suspecting sshguard to be the cause of this.  Is anyone else experiencing this issue ?


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks like it's now a "fork bomb" with tail instead of syslogd: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=221233


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 3, 2019)

Looks like the issue may be that I have an entry in syslog.conf that may be old.  Removed from syslog.conf and restarted syslogd and running sshguard just via service now to see if it helps


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2019)

Yeah, they changed that a really long time ago. 

Make sure you configured /usr/local/etc/sshguard.conf too. By default all backends are disabled, so it will never block anything if you didn't configure it.


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 3, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, they changed that a really long time ago.
> 
> Make sure you configured /usr/local/etc/sshguard.conf too. By default all backends are disabled, so it will never block anything if you didn't configure it.



yes thank you. I had that all setup and configured already. Guess I just missed removing it from syslog


----------

